# Phragmipedium Noirmont - Watercolour painting



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 8, 2021)

I have recently finished a watercolour (painted from life) of my Phragmipedium Noirmont (Memoria Dick Clements x longifolium) in bloom. The painting also shows its' developing seed pod. The Phrag. is happy that it has completed it's modelling session and is back in my grow-house. ☺ 



I have also included some thumbnails to other examples of my work:

Meconopsis 'Dalemain.'I acquired the plant from MacPlants, labelled as Dalemain; however members of 'The Meconopsis Group' consider it more likely to be 'Ascreavie.'

Paphiopedilum Tony Semple Album.

Paphiopedilum hybrid no id (looks like Saint Swithin x adductum).

Odontocidium Hansueli Isler.

Coelogyne ochracea var. album 'Burnham' AM/RHS

More of my work can be seen on my Facebook page, Instagram and Twitter:





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com












Kate Boyce-Miles (@kateboycemiles.fineart) • Instagram photos and videos


65 Followers, 38 Following, 22 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kate Boyce-Miles (@kateboycemiles.fineart)




www.instagram.com






https://twitter.com/Mararda10?lang=en-gb


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 10, 2021)

really nice work... i'd enjoy seeing any of these on my walls...


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 11, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> really nice work... i'd enjoy seeing any of these on my walls...


Thank you, that is very kind of you.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 8, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2021)

Lovely painting and it takes so much time and patience to paint from a specimen. Good
job!


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 9, 2021)

I humbly show you some of my orchid works, a few different paphiopedilum species, all watercolors


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 10, 2021)

abax said:


> Lovely painting and it takes so much time and patience to paint from a specimen. Good
> job!


Thank you very much for your kind words. ☺


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 10, 2021)

hamiltons said:


> I humbly show you some of my orchid works, a few different paphiopedilum species, all watercolors


These are lovely! Thank you very much for showing me. My favourites are the sanderianum and rothschildianum.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 12, 2021)

Beautiful and lovely! Really nice paintings, pure talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 18, 2021)

Angie said:


> Beautiful and lovely! Really nice paintings, pure talent. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much for the compliment and your kind words.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 18, 2021)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> Thank you very much for the compliment and your kind words.


You deserve it, excited to see more. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 19, 2021)

Britain has got talent.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 19, 2021)

hamiltons said:


> I humbly show you some of my orchid works, a few different paphiopedilum species, all watercolors


Absolutely wonderful! Will you do a book? Commissions?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 19, 2021)

@ Kate & Hamilton
I enjoyed it very much to see your excellent watercolour paintings. Great Show ! 

@ Kate
I also had a look on your facebook link and was mesmerized by that tiger portrait. May I ask you how many hours it takes to paint such an almost photo like portrait?


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 19, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Absolutely wonderful! Will you do a book? Commissions?


Thank you for the compliment, I definitely will take commissions. I also try to do prints of certain pieces that people might be interested in. I would love to try and write a publishable book, preferably it would be something fun to write and be of interesting reading.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 19, 2021)

GuRu said:


> @ Kate & Hamilton
> I enjoyed it very much to see your excellent watercolour paintings. Great Show !
> 
> @ Kate
> I also had a look on your facebook link and was mesmerized by that tiger portrait. May I ask you how many hours it takes to paint such an almost photo like portrait?


Thank you very much for your kind words.  The tiger is 'Lucu' and that is my favourite painting I have ever done. I took my own photos and studied him since he was a cub until he was four years old (he was born at Paignton, now at Edinburgh Zoo). This painting of him is when he was two years old, it took about 95 hours to complete (approximately). I would really love to visit him at Edinburgh at some point. He is a Sumatran tiger.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 19, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Britain has got talent.


Thank you for your kind compliment.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 20, 2021)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> ........The tiger is 'Lucu' and that is my favourite painting I have ever done.............This painting of him is when he was two years old, it took about 95 hours to complete (approximately). I would really love to visit him at Edinburgh at some point. He is a Sumatran tiger.


This painting has hooked me too on the first glance. 95 hours, this is much ..... but on the other hand I expected such a number due to the almost photorealistic style of the painting.


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 20, 2021)

GuRu said:


> @ Kate og Hamilton
> Jeg nød det meget at se dine fremragende akvarelmalerier. Fantastisk show!
> 
> @ Kate
> ...


----------



## hamiltons (Nov 20, 2021)

hamiltons said:


> Jeg viser dig ydmygt nogle af mine orkidéværker, et par forskellige paphiopedilum-arter, alle akvareller
> [/CITERE]
> Til de interesserede, kan jeg fortælle at jeg er igang med at planlægge en Paphiopedilum bog med mine fruesko akvareller med tilhørende info omkring habitat etc.
> ,Hilsen Ole Hamilton


----------



## denisewh (Nov 20, 2021)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> I have recently finished a watercolour (painted from life) of my Phragmipedium Noirmont (Memoria Dick Clements x longifolium) in bloom. The painting also shows its' developing seed pod. The Phrag. is happy that it has completed it's modelling session and is back in my grow-house. ☺
> View attachment 29928
> 
> 
> ...


Your work is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Dec 9, 2021)

denisewh said:


> Your work is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Dec 9, 2021)

I have recently opened an Etsy shop where some of my Limited Edition Prints can be purchased:








KateHBoyceMilesArt - Etsy UK


Shop Wildlife and Botanical Art by KateHBoyceMilesArt located in Lustleigh, England. Top shop for gifts. A buyer bought a gift from this shop and gave it a 5-star review!




www.etsy.com


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2021)

All nice. Thanks for sharing


----------

